# Suche: Fa. in Hamburg (Sandstrahlen/Lackieren/Pulvern)



## yo gomez (19. Januar 2003)

Kennt jemand eine Firma in Hamburg, die ordnetlich Alu-Rahmen und -Gabeln schweißen kann, bzw. eine, die Lack entfernen und neu Lackieren kann?
Danke!
Gruß, Johannes


----------



## evil_rider (20. Januar 2003)

in HH keine ! devil kanste schweißtechnisch knicken, in potsdam aber jemand der gut schweißen kann  RICHI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (20. Januar 2003)

Moin Johannes,
was möchtest du denn?
Willst du dir einen Rahmen bauen lassen oder nur reparieren?

Es gibt einen Rahmenbauer, der heisst Hagen Wechsel, der baut Rahmen aus ALU, aber oder der auch repariert, weiss ich nicht.
Evtl mal bei Fahrrad Löwe in Wandsbek vorbau schauen, dort hing mal RR Rahmen von ihm. Oder bei Radsport Wulf in Schnelsen.

Oder Norwid in Elmshorn, ist ebenfalls ein Rahmenbauer.
Bei Neurädern lackieren die beiden natürlich auch. Vielleicht ja auch bei Reparaturen.
Gruß Marewo


----------



## yo gomez (20. Januar 2003)

Nee, soll ne Reperatur werden...
Aber warum kann man denn Devil knicken?


----------



## evil_rider (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JohannesHH _
> *Nee, soll ne Reperatur werden...
> Aber warum kann man denn Devil knicken? *



weil du da gleich mit der heißklebe pistole den rahmen reparieren kanst ! die qualität kommt aufs selbe raus !


----------



## HAL-9000 (23. Januar 2003)

Hey...!

Den Tip mit Hagen Wechsel kann ich bestätigen! Bei Löwe in Wandsbek kannste auch  Rahmen von ihm "bestellen"!

"Farbe-ab!" machen (unter anderem) HFT (Hamburger Feinstrahl Technik Lerchenstr. 28) dort hab ich mal für 15-20 .-DM meine Gabel Sandstrahlen lassen! Dort geben 'se Dir auch evtl. die Adresse von der Lackiererei im Scheideweg (Eimsbüttel/Hoheluft). Dort wird "Gepulvert" und Lackiert. Hab leider den Namen vergessen!

Hoffe es gelingt...Thomas


----------



## kingmoe (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bevor ich einen ähnlichen thread nochmal aufmache, stelle ich die Frage nochmal hier, da der Thread ja schon älter ist. Vielleicht hat sich ja mittlerweile noch etwas ergeben:

Kennt jemand in HH oder näherer Umgebung (ich sag´ mal bis Pinneberg, Norderstedt etc.) eine GÜNSTIGE Möglichkeit, einen Rahmen sandstrahlen/entlacken zu lassen und evtl. auch eine Firma (oder gerne auch jemand, der es schwarz erledigen kann?!), die billig pulvert?

Ich habe 2 Rahmen, evtl. 3, die einen neuen Lack bekommen müssen. Einmal ist nur das Entlacken wichtig, lackieren kann ich das Alltags-Teil selbst. Bei dem anderen sollte es schon vernünftig werden (GT Bravado Neuaufbau).


----------



## yo gomez (25. Oktober 2003)

Also, ich habe es damals bei Devil machen lassen zusammen mit der Reperatur des Rahmens. Da gibt es sehr faire Preise, aber man muß ein wenig darauf achten, daß alles seinen Gang geht. Könnte sonst sein, daß das eine oder andere Detail vergessen wird...
Er meint es ja nicht böse, ist dort halt nur ein wenig unorganisiert!

Aber: die Qualität sowohl der Reperatur als auch des Pulverns war 1a!!!


----------



## bekr (6. Dezember 2003)

johannes mich hast du wohl ganz vergessen oder ?

wo arbeit ich nochmal und wieso?


----------



## kingmoe (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bekr _
> *johannes mich hast du wohl ganz vergessen oder ?
> 
> wo arbeit ich nochmal und wieso? *



Jetzt bin ich neugierig: Wo denn - und wieso?!

Gruß

KingMoe


----------



## bekr (6. Dezember 2003)

du darfst alles essen aber nicht fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Dezember 2003)

schade...


----------



## bekr (6. Dezember 2003)

vielleicht später


----------



## Sakman (23. Dezember 2003)

Also Sandstrahlen könnte ich ihn bei mir in der Firma Pulvern können wir leider nicht!

Die Firma sitzt in Pinneberg!
kurze mail und los gehts!


----------



## kingmoe (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe letzte Woche einen MTB-Stahlrahmen (Cromo) bei HFT (Hamburger Feinstrahltechnik) sandstrahlen lassen. Hat alles gut geklappt und ich war mit 23,- brutto dabei. Preise richten sich wohl nach dem Aufwand, ist ja auch logisch.
HFT sitzt in der Lerchenstraße in Altona, Tel.: 43 45 71


----------

